# WTT till Aug/Sept 2014. Gender swaying?



## TNT13

Hello all! I'm new to this website, made the switch from BabyCenter. A good website, but not for those WTT. I'm 23, my husband is 27. We are newlyweds this year and suffered a miscarriage earlier this year. For pure entertainment we looked into ways to sway the gender of a baby, and his sister told us about the Chinese Gender chart and how it's worked for everyone she knows. So just for kicks, were planning to TTC when the gender chart says we will have a boy. I would ADORE any gender baby, but we are the last couple to give his family a boy to carry on their traditional Italian family name...no pressure. Ironically the gender chart month is perfect timing for everything else in our life financially, educationally and emotionally, so why not! This next year is really dragging on so far! I even have a countdown app on my phone that tells me how many days! Only 329 days to go! 

Anyone else in the long haul till next year and even considered gender swaying?


----------



## LeahJ7712

Yes definitely using this option.


----------



## purplerat

Yes me! When I was TTC number 2 I used the Chinese calendar, it said August for a boy, September for a girl. Our 1st is a boy, so we tried for a girl. Well, I conceived either like the 31st August/1st September and number 2 was a boy! So I don't really know if It was correct or not lol. My first was not planned, though I looked on the calendar while pregnant to see and it said boy and was right!

We're TTC no. 3 in the next few months, not sure what the calendar says this time, but I won't get my hopes up lol!

(I should add, my OHs family have had no girls in the family for 120 years!)


----------



## TNT13

Thats awesome purplerat!! Thankfully my calledar has multiple months in a row for a boy and we are going to be using the positions for ejaculation that helps the male sperm. Im trying a few different things that are supposed to sway men as well like extra folic acid etc.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

In-gender is a good site to use for swaying. I have used some of the information on there to sway for a girl, in 2011. I did get a baby girl(but she was born sleeping at 20 weeks and 4 days). So it does work. I'm WTT until July of next year. I may try some of the things again to sway for another girl, but if we have another boy he will be a blessing to!!


----------



## Springermommy

We may use it... a boy first may be nice. It's also up to us to carry on the family name, so I know how that goes! 
I'm looking at the same timeframe as you, so hoping it goes fast for all of us!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo, I am not sure about my date yet and still need to discuss with DH, although we discussed baby names tonight, but I am hoping to TTC next year August September because chinese gender prediction says boy and that's what we are hoping for. It was right first time round with my DD as well as my friend's babies.


----------



## Eline

I wouldn't use the Chinese Gender Chart as I generally am quite sceptical, though I'd like to have a boy as well as my OH is also the last to carry the family name in his family. But I would be happy either way.

Only ten months left! :)


----------



## TNT13

Even though it's really only a 50/50 chance of being correct, im not really betting on it to work, but it was correct for several women in my family. That time of the year just happens to fit in perfect with our "plan" lol


----------



## MrsMandy

Ooo we're waiting til aug 14 - and though only really want a healthy happy baby, if theres some natural things we could do to sway for a girl then i'm sure we would.
I have heard that girl sperm last longer so should bd a few days before ovulating as they'll be the only ones left! 
What/how does the chinese calendar thing work? I've not heard of it before!


----------



## Jaxvipe

We are waiting until July/Aug and would really like a boy. The Chinese gender chart was wrong for us with DD


----------



## TNT13

It's a calendar where you match up your "lunar age" which is just what your age would be if it were calculated at conceptions instead of birth, and you match that age with a month and it says if the month is blue or pink, meaning that month would be a boy or girl. Either way theres a 50/50 chance lol


----------



## sillysapling

Genderdreaming has a lot of info on genderswaying as well.

I have NO IDEA how I feel about swaying... 

On one hand:
-We do want a specific sex next time
-It seems like gender is swayed one way or another, why not try to sway a certain way?
-Different ratios in which sex is born from country to country suggests that some things DO sway the likelihood of sex.

On the other hand:
-It doesn't give a guarantee, the best odds I've seen are a little over 60%, so that's still a little under 40% failure
-There's no way to know exactly WHAT actually sways one way or another
-I think it would suck to sway, not have it work out, and possibly have your kid find out that you tried for another sex... That can't be nice to find out.



TNT13 said:


> It's a calendar where you match up your "lunar age" which is just what your age would be if it were calculated at conceptions instead of birth, and you match that age with a month and it says if the month is blue or pink, meaning that month would be a boy or girl. Either way theres a 50/50 chance lol

If that's the case- how often is it reliable? People whose parents weren't charting- their parents may not have known their exact date of conception, and then you'd have to ask your parents for that info and hope they know/remember....


----------



## MrsMandy

TNT13 said:


> It's a calendar where you match up your "lunar age" which is just what your age would be if it were calculated at conceptions instead of birth, and you match that age with a month and it says if the month is blue or pink, meaning that month would be a boy or girl. Either way theres a 50/50 chance lol

Thanks. I wonder how it would work with the fact i was 2 weeks late?


----------



## MadameJ

Hey were wtt next July/Aug/Sept, no exact date in mind just wait and sees what happens I suppose!! Both of our kiddies were erm happy surprises so we would love a happy planned baby now that we are married!!

As for gender swaying,we would both love another boy but if we had another girl we'd be equally as happy. I found a chart that was pretty spot on for most people we know and.both of my own so if we were to fall next Aug/Sept it does say boy.


----------



## canadabear

Hi :wave: DH and I have just decided to start TTC end of July. Though I am hoping to concieve some time in August or September. For baby #2 and I would love to have another boy. haven't looked into gender swaying before, but it sounds really interesting and worth a shot. Though a healthy baby is the first priority of course. :flower:


----------



## dizzy65

Next time i get pregnant i would love for a girl :)


----------



## Eline

Why are you girls waiting until August 2014? For me, it's because of my job. It would be best to give birth in May or June so my colleagues don't get swamped with work. My OH agreed to TTC in July, so waiting that extra month will be very hard for me, also since I'm already 31 atm.


----------



## MrsMandy

Work too - i'm starting a new job next week and only have a fixed contract for the first year which will be made permant after that 1st year (std for new employees) so i want to know i have my permanant contract in place before announcing a pregnacy.
Really hard as before i applied for this new job we had set a date of april - but i'd rather wait the 3 extra months and know i'd be financially secure than be worrying during the pregnancy that they'd find some reason to not give me the permant contract! Also gives me another few months saving so thats a little bonus.


----------



## Jaxvipe

I am finishing up my degree in accounting and I will be done Spring 2014. I am currently working part time and there is no use in me finding a full time job until after I have baby #2. As I would have to work there for a year before I could be guaranteed my job back. And my husband should have a promotion by then so we will be much better off financially.


----------



## TNT13

Im waiting for that Aug/Sept 2014 because those months would be the more "gentle" months for me to be pregnant, and because DH really wants a summer baby. Everyone in our family is born in a winter/fall month and we want our baby to have it's own birthday month. We are also waiting because looking at bills and calendars, then is when we would have all our bills finished up and finished with my degree. By the time the baby comes out, I'll be 25 and DH will be 30 a few months after that and that seems like a good age for us to have children. It also gives us time to sow our newlywed oats and get our house ready for a baby. All we care about is a healthy baby, but it's always a little fun to try. 

Referring to the comment about gender disappointment, I don't think it will be that big of a deal. We find ourselves thinking of beautiful girl names and daydreaming about ballet just as much as baseball, so we would be just as happy with a little girl as a boy. This is pure curiosity.


----------



## canadabear

We are waiting for DH to get his permanent residency and work permit for Canada. I am working full time but only get 6 months maternity leave. I will get another 6 months through the Canadian government but probably will have to give up my job. We are hoping to have everything in place for DH to start working when I go on maternity leave.


----------



## Eline

'Only' six months? :shock: Maybe you mean weeks? Six months is a lot!


----------



## MrsMandy

Eline are you uk or us? (soz fairly new to the fourm just starting to get to know everyone) I only as as uk has 9 months statatory mat pay with an optional extra 3 months unpaid but they have to keep your job open. In which case 6 months to me would feel like 'only' too.


----------



## Jaxvipe

I wish we got 6 months off!!! That would be amazing! With DD I took 10 weeks off and I don't know how long I will be able to take off with #2.


----------



## MadameJ

Anyone else seriously struggling with the broodyness??? I've never really been bloody before cause both my sprogs were happy surprises but this time cause we are planning this bub I'm so freaking broody it's crazy. There's no way I could handle being pregnant right now or even in 9months a new born wouldn't be practical but ugh wish the next 9months would hurry up!!!:dohh:


----------



## Jaxvipe

I am definitely very broody! My BFF is trying for her 2nd right now and we had our daughters 4 weeks apart! But we are not in the financial situation right now to have another baby.


----------



## MadameJ

Well we had talks today and I think we may be NTNP sooner rather than later :happydance:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Exciting!!


----------



## canadabear

Eline said:


> 'Only' six months? :shock: Maybe you mean weeks? Six months is a lot!

Sorry just feels like a really short time to me. In Canada, at least in BC, I think its 15 weeks maternal leave and then parental leave for the remainder of the year. I could be wrong about that but I think that's what the government give you. Unfortunatly that does not mean your job is there for that whole time. I believe employeers have to give you the mat leave of 15 weeks....wait just thought it might be 13??!! Anyways, they have to give you that first bit. Some jobs give you longer. Mine gives you a total of 6 months. But if you choose to use goverment funded parental leave after that then you have to give notice at work. I already know I will not be ready to go back to work after 6 months. So we need to make sure DH can.


----------



## canadabear

MadameJ said:


> Well we had talks today and I think we may be NTNP sooner rather than later :happydance:

 That is exciting!!!! I'm so broody and jealous.. ha ha. :happydance: for you! 
My count down timer on my phone is glaring at me with still over 200 days to wait!


----------



## Eline

I only have 8 weeks maternity leave, one week to be taken before birth. :( I try not to think about it too much. Maybe once I'm pregnant, I can try to arrange something with my boss, or maybe cut down my hours after birth. I don't know yet.

That's great news MadameJ!


----------



## LaylitaGypsie

Here in nz we get 6 months mat leave, then a further 12 mknths government funded parental leave if we want it. I plan to make use of the entire 18 month allowance. Sure...it may mean having to find a new job... but I would rather spend that time with LO. I wish time would hurry up.


----------



## canadabear

Eline said:


> I only have 8 weeks maternity leave, one week to be taken before birth. :( I try not to think about it too much. Maybe once I'm pregnant, I can try to arrange something with my boss, or maybe cut down my hours after birth. I don't know yet.
> 
> That's great news MadameJ!

Wow..sorry to hear that! In this day and age I am honestly surprised that everyone isn't entitled to at least 6 months mat leave... with the option of government funded parental leave for a further 6 months. 
Try not to worry or think about it too much. Everything will work out in the end. :hugs:

DH and I are both getting so broody! This waiting game is getting hard on the bith of us! We have always talked about wanting another boy, but found ourselves thinking of cute girls names last night! :dohh:


----------



## Eline

I already have a favorite name for a boy and a girl, but they both start with the same characters, which I don't like, so I can't use both of them. But I still have a lot of time to think about it.


----------



## Jaxvipe

We have our boys name picked out already. I have NO idea what we would name another girl. It was so hard to come up with Avianna lol


----------



## TNT13

I've still got 282 days left on my ticker to officially TTC. :( We are hoping for a boy, get only can come up with girl names....maybe its a sign lol But either way, we would be over the moon for either...or both ;)


----------



## canadabear

TNT13 said:


> I've still got 282 days left on my ticker to officially TTC. :( We are hoping for a boy, get only can come up with girl names....maybe its a sign lol But either way, we would be over the moon for either...or both ;)

Just got to 269 days left on my countdown app. Feels like forever!! What girls names do you have? I like Marion (DH mom name), Violet, Lily, and Elaine. Sort of older names. Can't really think of boys names.... maybe Max or Liam... still thinking.


----------



## Jaxvipe

If we have a boy it will be Colton John but idk about another girl! 

My middle name is Marian, it is my grandmothers name.


----------



## TNT13

canadabear said:


> TNT13 said:
> 
> 
> I've still got 282 days left on my ticker to officially TTC. :( We are hoping for a boy, get only can come up with girl names....maybe its a sign lol But either way, we would be over the moon for either...or both ;)
> 
> Just got to 269 days left on my countdown app. Feels like forever!! What girls names do you have? I like Marion (DH mom name), Violet, Lily, and Elaine. Sort of older names. Can't really think of boys names.... maybe Max or Liam... still thinking.Click to expand...

I've got my heart set on Kaitlyn or Emily. My husbands mom's middle name was Rae so she will most likely get that middle name.


----------



## spicyorange

I don't believe in it but if I did there's one day in about 5 months when I could have a girl due to my birthday... maybe il try hard on 1st Jan 15 anyway..


----------



## canadabear

spicyorange said:


> I don't believe in it but if I did there's one day in about 5 months when I could have a girl due to my birthday... maybe il try hard on 1st Jan 15 anyway..

Love it..lol

just realised today that if I was ttc this month we could have a baby due about DH birthday.
funny the things we get in our heads wtt.


----------



## Abii

Hi ladies, new here to the wtt section:hi: I used the gender predictor during my pregnancy with our dd and it was accurate:haha: we will definitely be trying to sway for a boy although another girl would be lovely too and we will probably start ntnp end of July early August, cant wait to expand our little family:flower:


----------



## Eline

As we will be TTC the end of August, I'd like to take the opportunity next summer to enjoy some music festivals and go crazy one last time before a long period of abstinence. Do any of you girls have similar plans?
I must confess, looking forward to these festivals is also helping me with the wait, making sure I have something to do in those last weeks to stop me from going crazy.
I do worry about alcohol consumption though. I'm not a big drinker, but I suppose I better wait for some time after the last festival before TTC?


----------



## TNT13

^ Thats a good point, I'm a mild drinker too, I'll probably stop drinking the month before.


----------



## Abii

Eline said:


> As we will be TTC the end of August, I'd like to take the opportunity next summer to enjoy some music festivals and go crazy one last time before a long period of abstinence. Do any of you girls have similar plans?
> I must confess, looking forward to these festivals is also helping me with the wait, making sure I have something to do in those last weeks to stop me from going crazy.
> I do worry about alcohol consumption though. I'm not a big drinker, but I suppose I better wait for some time after the last festival before TTC?

Idk about that one..lol the night we concieved dd we both had a few drinks so I really dont know if alcohol has any effect on ttc. I actually have 4 friends who got pregnant after a night of drinking but then again every body is different so if you feel like you should wait then do what makes you feel comfortable:thumbup:


----------



## Eline

I've had some friends conceiving on a drunk night out as well :) I guess we'll just see what happens. Either way, I normally do live very healthy and don't drink except at special occasions, so even if I 'go wild', I can't really handle that much alcohol. 

Happy November everyone, 10 months left ;)


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Can I join :) I am hoping to be able to TTC august/sept. I just miscarried at the beginning of Oct, had a VERY RARE ectopic pregnancy, in my uterus on my c-section scar... long story but my uterus was very close to rupturing. So I need to wait a minimum of 3 months for the methotrexate (a drug they gave me to shrink the mass I had in my uterus) then wait long enough for my uterus to heal. My doc said 3 - 6 months form when the mass is gone... They said it could take a few months for the mass to be gone.. Although I had an ultrasound today and it has shrunk so that's good news!!!

It's so rare that the 2 obs in the ER (each with 30 yrs experience) said they had never seen this... sigh... 

Anywho Canadabear, I wanted to help you clarify as I live in Canada. If you are eligible for Unemployment insurance you get 16 weeks of maternity benefits then 32 weeks of parental benefits, they split it like this since either parent can take the 32 weeks, and only the mother can take the maternity. Your employer MUST keep your job, legally. A lot of companies top up the government benefits (since the max government benefit amount is between $750 - $800 every 2 weeks), some for 6 months others for the full year. So I'm guessing that your employer tops up to your normal salary (or close to it) for 6 months. It's important to know your rights. I have had 2 DS's (6 yr old and 1 yr old) one only with government benefits, and one with my employer topping up, so if you have any questions let me know.

As for gender swaying, I don't think there is anything wrong with wanting/trying for a particular gender, realistically I think most people have preferences but are afraid to say it. It doesn't mean that you won't love the baby you have no matter what, they come out and all of that just goes out the window. I have 2 sons, so would love to have a little girl, we do joke that it will be twin boys :) and that would be fantastic!!! After what I've just been through I will be VERY VERY happy with a baby that sticks to the correct place in my uterus!!! 

Take Care.

Kim


----------



## TNT13

Welcome Kim! So sorry to hear of your miscarriage! I suffered a miscarriage at the end of April. Although I want to wait till Aug/Sept, DH and I always love a curve ball! AF is currently 3 days late but all BFN's so far! Who know's what's going on or if my body is just playing games on me lol


----------



## canadabear

klsltsp said:


> ....
> Anywho Canadabear, I wanted to help you clarify as I live in Canada. If you are eligible for Unemployment insurance you get 16 weeks of maternity benefits then 32 weeks of parental benefits, they split it like this since either parent can take the 32 weeks, and only the mother can take the maternity. Your employer MUST keep your job, legally. A lot of companies top up the government benefits (since the max government benefit amount is between $750 - $800 every 2 weeks), some for 6 months others for the full year. So I'm guessing that your employer tops up to your normal salary (or close to it) for 6 months. It's important to know your rights. I have had 2 DS's (6 yr old and 1 yr old) one only with government benefits, and one with my employer topping up, so if you have any questions let me know.
> 
> ....
> Take Care.
> 
> Kim

:huh::dohh:
well.. I like that a heck of a lot more now! :winkwink:
I thought it was only a max of 12 months total, but had to be taken during the first 32 weeks? And I didn't realise that you get to keep your job?!! That would be GREAT!

By the way, :hugs: to you and hope you are feeling better. That must have been quite the shock for you! Never heard of it myself either.
Hope the meds are helping as well. :flower:


----------



## klsltsp

So TNT have you tested :) haha I believe things happen when they are meant to :)

I am okay with my mc, feel that things happen for a reason.

Canadabear, yeah the information can be confusing for sure, for my last pregnancy I shared part of my year off with my OH, he took 9 weeks and then I took the rest (16+ 21) it worked really well for us. You have to take the time in the 52 weeks after the birth of the baby, and if your DH takes some of the leave you can overlap, that's what we did, he took 9 weeks at the beginning, it was great we had the summer off together :)


----------



## TNT13

klsltsp, yes I have tested and this is what I got below. That was 3 days ago with evening urine. I tool another this morning with FMU and it was really negative. I'm getting so frustrated. I just want my BFP or to start bleeding already. The inbetween stuff is really getting to me. Last time I didnt get my BFP till I was like 8 weeks then miscarried at 10, but my HCG levels were what a 5 week pregnancy would be at, so i'm just in a shamble of stress. This all seems to be one big mean joke right now. My little sister is being induced today, and I've got to sit and watch her have a baby when I'm fighting to have my own.
 



Attached Files:







canvas.png
File size: 57.4 KB
Views: 4









hfdf.png
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Eline

Welcome to the thread, kls. :hugs:

I'm sorry you test was negative TNT. I know how irregular periods can drive you crazy (and spend waaay to much money on pregnancy tests). Are you tracking you cycles?


----------



## TNT13

Thanks Eline, I track my cycle numbers, but not my ovulation. Today is day 6 of late AF. I took a dollar store test last night and got the image below. But when I test in the AM, it's negative. It might be to early to test, and I have a feeling I might be an "evening tester" because my last pregnancy showed BFP in the evening too.
 



Attached Files:







20131108_080014_opt.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 50









20131108_074119_opt.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## klsltsp

hey ladies

wow tnt how irritating!! hopefully you get that proper bfp tonight!!! Big hugs and keep us posted!!

Hi Eline thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Eline

Did you do another test this week, TNT?

Is anyone else already into Christmas shopping? I always want to start on time and I ALWAYS end having to do a lot of last minute shopping.


----------



## LaylitaGypsie

so far i have gotten my best friends gift, and my mothers. with my family, we have a $20 price limit for gifts, and i simply don't do well with low limits when it comes to gifts. my mothers was $5-, and my besties was around $30 -not entirely sure on that one, it was bought online, so when conversion etc is added, it may be more-


----------



## TNT13

Eline, I had blood work done yesterday and I should be getting the results back at the end of today. SHOULD be, you know how Dr.'s can be lol Today is day 12 w/o AF. Oh gosh, I havent even thought about Christmas shopping yet. My DH and I are moving at the end of this month so that's what we've been focused on lately


----------



## Eline

I hope the results of your test are good. 

As my OH is away for the weekend, I have planned a pre-Christmas shopping spree. :xmas23: Hopefully I can already get a lot of stuff, so I can avoid the December Christmas shoppers stampede this year.


----------



## TNT13

Sorry I haven't updated this thread yet! My HCG's came back at 2, so negative. i'm still pretty confused because my period is now 18 days late. I used to have periods that would fluctuate a few times, but since my miscarriage 7 months ago it has been on time like clockwork, and when I started birth control like 8 years ago, the fluctuating periods stopped and were perfect, so I dont believe that I "just have an irregular period" or a "hormone imbalance". If I dont get my period by mid dec. i'm going to schedule an U/S. My last pregnancy didnt get a positive till i was 8 weeks so maybe thats whats going on? 

But what I'm most confused about is that ( I know i ovulated, I felt it) If i didnt have my period, does that mean that the egg is still there, and would I ovulate this cycle too? DH and I :sex: on the last day of my ovulation if i WERE to ovulate just in case


----------



## vaniilla

Hi can I join this group please? :flower:


We're WTT/NTNP till June/August 2014 while I lose the weight my FS has asked me to lose, we have been on a break for several months after TTC for 2+ years so this is the big push now to lose weight and get our bfp sometime next year god willing.


----------



## Jaxvipe

welcome vaniilla!! :hugs:


----------



## TNT13

Welcome Vaniilla!!

So I've heard some things lately that i'm going to try out when DH and I TTC. My period is still 20 days late but all BFN so I'm assuming I didnt ovulate. One particular woman who had trouble ovulating and had been TTC for 14 months. She ate grapefruit for breakfast for a few days and then 16 days she had her period! Then the next cycle she conceived!! It may or may not work, but either way grapefruit is good for you!

Also, another woman said that her and her sister conceived while taking Mucinex, because it thinned out the mucus in her throat, AND her CM!! Just thought I'd share!


----------



## Eline

Grapefruit is healthy anyway, so that definitely can't hurt. Never heard of Mucinex though, I shall include that in my google frenzie ;)

Welcome on board Vaniilla!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Evening Primrose Oil is also supposed to increase EWCM. I tried it and it didnt work for me but I know alot of ladies in here have used it and it worked


----------



## LaylitaGypsie

I was on evening primrose oil many years ago, for a reason that evades me for the moment, but this was long before i started to learn about all this. While i can confirm it increased my cm, it didn't hurt health wise.


----------



## Bittersweet

:wave: I'm wtt til end of August start of September next year- il e graduated and settled in a new job then and oh and I will have saved some money


----------



## TNT13

Bittersweet- thats pretty much where DH and I are at! Just wanting to get more prepared and enjoy the new married life before babies!

Eline- I read that muscinex is good because it thins out all of the mucus in your body so sperm are more mobile that way. And I'm *slightly* happy to announce that after 26 days of no period, I FINALLLLY got AF after drinking a glass of grapefruit and eating some of the fruit daily for about a week! Nothing crazy, just a small glass each day.

I was attempting to temp, but I couldn't seem to get up early to do it and DH and I just moved to a different city and then there was Thanksgiving, so I think I'll give it another go!


----------



## Eline

Do you have to get up to temp? It would be nice if you could just do it in bed...


----------



## Jaxvipe

It's more accurate if you do it in bed. They say do it first thing when you wake up.


----------



## Eline

I can't wait till I can start temping. Normally I'll be taking my last pill somewhere in June. :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

I think I am going to start temping next cycle just to get a nice pattern going before TTC. Plans could change and we could TTC earlier depending on if OH gets his promotion sooner.


----------



## Eline

That's exciting! Best case scenario, how much sooner could you start ttc?

I'm saving to buy a smartphone at the moment and I'm very much looking forward to indulge in all kinds of countdown and cycle tracking apps. Are any of you using those?


----------



## TNT13

Eline- Oh you bet I am!!! According to my countdown app, there's only 232 days and 9 hours and 18 minutes and 17..16..15..14..13..12... seconds lol I've started temping recently too and it's pretty informative, but a bit of a pain because you have to get up at the same time every day! I use Fertility Friend and it's pretty helpful. They have a website too and an App. I've also learned that taking Muscinex while TTC helps because it makes your CM more friendly


----------



## Jaxvipe

I use fertility friend right now just to keep track of AF. 

I would say not that much sooner as I don't want to have a summer baby again and I don't want be heavily pregnant in the summer.


----------



## canadabear

Hello again everyone!
Been busy dealing with family things and seriously thinking of not wtt or ttc at all,but had good talk with DH and we decided to keep to our TTC of July/August regardless. We will see where we are then and make our final decision at that time.
Welcome all new ladies as well to the waiting game.. :haha:


----------



## Eline

It's nice that your OH still wants to keep the date you set.

How old is everyone here? I'm 31 and WTT #1 and it does scare me a little that I'm so old. I sometimes lurk in the over 35 section to get some peace of mind and I always read articles about older celebs having babies. 
On the other hand, all the age-related posts and the 'how old did you think you would be' posts really creep me out, I never ever read them.


----------



## Jaxvipe

I'm 26, me and OH have been dating since we were 18 and we have been married for a little over 2.5 years. It's crazy how fast time flys! 

I know alot of people who are over 30 and just starting their families. Do you have pretty regular cycles?


----------



## Eline

Hard to say. At 19 I didn't have my period for a year, then I was diagnosed with pcos and started on the pill. 8 years later, after coming off the pill, I was very irregular the first year, with one four month gap without period, after that I was quite regularly. Because of problems with my iud, I'm now on the pill again. I really don't know what to expect when I come off it in June. 
I try not to worry about it as I want to honor the agreement with my OH that we will start trying in September. I hope we can conceive smoothly, but we both know that problems may occur. It would be best if I lost a little weight before the summer, as that might really have a positive influence.


----------



## Jaxvipe

I definitely need to lose about 10-20 lbs before TTC! I'm going to really buckle down after the holidays and stick to my diet and exercise. My goal is to run a 5K this summer!

I got one shot of depo before TTCing #1 and it screwed up my body for 2 years. We took breaks off and on from TTCing and finally after our wedding we concieved but kept ending in mc's. I had 3 MC and was put on progesterone. That did the trick and we had Avianna! I plan to go back to the dr before we TTC this summer just to see if I should be put back on progesterone after O. Hopefully I won't have to be!


----------



## LaylitaGypsie

Im 22 WTT #1. -hopeful-Donor is 20 . He has 1 DD age 2. We will both be another year older before TTC


----------



## cleo2408

Hiya, we will ttc this time next year too. We already have a fabulous son and would like a sister for him. However my oh's family are all boys so the chances are slim (not that I mind for one second) but we will try to sway the odds if we can. We didn't bother trying for a particular gender this time as we simply didn't mind but the chinese predictor calender said we would have a girl so it was totally wrong lol. There are two books I am interested in which have ideas about gender swaying but can't decide on which one. Shettles method or Hazel Phillips? Any one read either of these and have any thoughts or opinions on them?


----------



## Jaxvipe

The Chinese predictor was wrong for me too. It said I was having a boy and I was even convinced that she was a boy until the gender ultrasound lol


----------



## Eline

Welcome, Cleo!

I'm looking for a pregnancy blog of someone due in August 2014 because a) I really love reading blogs and b) I could use it as a way to count down to my date as well. Does anyone know where I could find one? Google doesn't seem to be much help?


----------



## Eline

Happy New Year everyone! I wish you all lots of luck, happiness, a good health and hopefully a BFP to announce next Christmas. x


----------



## canadabear

Eline said:


> It's nice that your OH still wants to keep the date you set.
> 
> How old is everyone here? I'm 31 and WTT #1 and it does scare me a little that I'm so old. I sometimes lurk in the over 35 section to get some peace of mind and I always read articles about older celebs having babies.
> On the other hand, all the age-related posts and the 'how old did you think you would be' posts really creep me out, I never ever read them.

You are not old at all! STOP going to the over 35 section.. as it will only stress you out, like it did me while wtt and ntnp for #1. I am now 36, DS is 2.
35 is not a magical number that means you will automatically have a hard time concieving.. and you are only 31. :flower:
Though I know how it feels when you are in your 30's and still WTT. :hugs: it was the main reason DH and I started NTNP.... we didn't even get one cycle in before we were pregnant :dohh: 
This waiting is driving me a bit mad though... too much waiting and thinking :coffee::wacko::haha:


----------



## Eline

It would be so nice to have an off switch for your brain wouldn't it? Although, I do enjoy my life with just hubby and me, which often makes the wait easier. We often say to each other: imagine how hard this would be when you would have kids. For example we both were ill this weekend and did nothing but lie on the couch. That wouldn't have been possible with a little one around. I also made a huge pot of spaghetti sauce with five servings for just hubby and I and I though: that would be just two servings if we had two kids. I guess I better enjoy the lazy times while I still can.


----------



## apreslaube

Hey all. We are planning to TTC September of this year :)

We really REALLY want a girl first. I don't know if anyone has said this, but I did a little reading about how to try for a girl versus try for a boy.

So this one site said that (though I have also heard that all of us start as a girl and then "turn" boy after like a couple weeks. so who knows!) male sperm and female sperm are different. So male sperm is supposed to swim faster but also die sooner, whereas female sperm swims slower but lasts longer. So to be able to use this method, you have to know when you ovulate (by basal thermometers or something). If you want a girl, you should have sex I believe 3 days (that's how long sperm lasts) before ovulation and then not again till maybe a week past ovulation (if the mood arises). If you want a boy, have sex right at ovulation and for a few days afterward. 

Also, Elise, I am planning to start a blog that would be dedicated to what I am doing while WTT - getting in shape. I have seen lots of blogs and haven't really seen one that is "Just right." . I have had the flu for 2 weeks now so I am waiting to get better. Adam was ill with me too!! Geeze, fun stuff


----------



## apreslaube

There are a couple reasons we want a girl. One, we both just want our little Anastasia Paige. I want a baby girl with a pink nursery... actually OK do you guys like this idea:

We are both big Disney fans right. Him WAY more than me (he has seen EVERY Disney movie, including the live action musicals from like the 60s and all that). ANYWAY.
I love Sleeping Beauty. Aurora is absolutely my favorite princess, but sleeping beauty stuff just isn't as common as your Cinderella type stuff. Anyway, so you know the woodland scene in the movie where she is singing "Once Upon a Dream" (our wedding song BTW)? Well, I think it would be cute to have a woodland nursery, with all the cute animals and what not, and then just have a big wall sticker of Aurora in her Briar Rose outfit (the black top and gray dress). Maybe throw some pink touches everywhere. OK DONE

ANYWAY. So, our child would be the first grandchild for both of our parents (assuming...). He/she would also be the first great grandchild for my one grandma and most likely for my other set of grandparents. Adam is one of 4 boys, and his mom always wanted a girl. I know she would be ecstatic either way but I know she would just be over the moon with a granddaughter.


----------



## TNT13

Hi ladies! I've been gone for a while. I know i shouldn't have used a blue dye. I've got another pink one for later. What do ya think??
 



Attached Files:







20140121_155721_zps54de370e.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4









20140121_155701_zps79399ec3.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jaxvipe

I for sure see a line! Take the pink test!


----------



## TNT13

Here's a tweeked pink test
:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140121_232616.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Eline

It's still faint, but definitely looks good!

Apreslaube, wow, 4 boys, I understand why your MIL would be happy to have a granddaughter. It's cute that your OH is a Disney fan as well :)
I always thought I'd want a girl as well, but as it turns out, in my mind, I often picture our baby to be a boy. Also because that would be so nice for my OH, but still. But I'm not going to try to influence this, I'll leave it up to nature to figure this out.


----------



## foxiechick1

Hi there yes if we decide to try for a third well try to sway pink. Hoping if we do try well start trying in September as my ds2 will be 18months then. Same as purplerat no girl in DH's side for sooo many years so we'd love to have a daughter but if we do ttc again it will defo be our last baby pink or blue!  x


----------



## foxiechick1

Congrats on your positive result! Very pleased for you! Xx


----------



## Jaxvipe

TNT13- Looks great!! Congrats!! Where you guys trying or did it just happen??


----------



## TNT13

MrsMandy said:


> Ooo we're waiting til aug 14 - and though only really want a healthy happy baby, if theres some natural things we could do to sway for a girl then i'm sure we would.
> I have heard that girl sperm last longer so should bd a few days before ovulating as they'll be the only ones left!
> What/how does the chinese calendar thing work? I've not heard of it before!



Here is a link that will do it for you. https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor


----------



## TNT13

Jaxvipe said:


> TNT13- Looks great!! Congrats!! Where you guys trying or did it just happen??

Since we were going to start TTC in August, I ditched the birth control and condoms so my body could get used to being "normal" for a while and I told DH that he was playing Russian roulette there and he said "we're gunna try later, so if it happens it happens" and Wam Bam, hello mam! Got that puppy yesterday!! Every time we have sex, I always try and do a few tricks to sway Blue just in case it sticks. We finished Doggy style so the sperm was closer and I also lifted my butt and legs above my head for like 10 minutes after. The chinese gender chart says it would be a girl, but I'm hoping the advantage I gave em will make it a boy. We also DTD on my ovulation day which I though was a sign it was gunna happen. He initiated sex, so I was like Ok, here goes nothing!


----------



## Jaxvipe

How exciting! What is your due date?! Being pregnant is amazing even tho sometimes it can be hard. I'm so happy for you! :)


----------



## TNT13

Jaxvipe said:


> How exciting! What is your due date?! Being pregnant is amazing even tho sometimes it can be hard. I'm so happy for you! :)

I had blood drawn today to confirm it. I should get the results back tomorrow or Friday. Based on a due date calculator it would be Sept 28th:baby:


----------



## Eline

Congratulations TNT! :) I hope you'll still pay us a visit now and then, now that you're pregnant?


----------



## ds0910

Congrats on your BFP!! I'm jealous!!

Hi everyone! We are goin to start ttc in May this year.....only 4 months away! Eeeeek!! We have a little boy who is almost 17 months now, and we would LOVE to have a little girl this time. So yes we will be trying some swaying toward pink but obviously will be totally in love with either one. I am 32 right now and as of right now would like 3 (we will see if that holds up after number 2 gets here lol) hubby is more set on two though if the next one is a girl but he didn't tell me NO on a third just a uh oh look and a "we'll see" lol. So yea I worry about my age and for sure feel rushed like im running out of time, but I keep reminding myself that more and more people are waiting till their 30s to start their families and it makes me feel a little better. The gender chart on the link posted in this thread says girl from April to November so fx lol.


----------



## Eline

Welcome ds0910. You look gorgeous in your wedding pic. As I'm 31 WTT #1, I'm no stranger to worrying I'm running out of time. It seems like every week there's an article in the press about why women should have their kids in their twenties. This article (https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/07/how-long-can-you-wait-to-have-a-baby/309374/) may help you find your calm though, it's really interesting.


----------



## ds0910

Aww thank you Eline. And thank you for the link. I am most concerned, however, with the health risks to the baby and also myself as these risks go up more significantly after 35 according to my Dr. Part of me wishes I could have started earlier in lif, but situations prevented it and part of me is glad I waited until 30 as I honestly don't think I was emotionally responsible enough to be a proper parent in my twenties.

On a side note I think we are gonna try the girl diet and shettles method to try for a pink bump. I am getting so excited to start trying and then finding myself terrified and doubting myself taking care of my wild man who thinks he has to have my attention every waking minute AND a newborn who will require a lot of my attention. Hopefully that is just normal Mommy of two emotions?


----------



## Morkovka

Hi all! 
We are planning to start ttc in late August-September, so that we could have our first baby sometime in the late spring-summer of 2015. We don't care about the gender of the baby, and currently we decided that we don't want to know the gender until the baby is born. 

Girls, are your cycles regular? 
My cycles are really irregular. The last 3 cycles were 51, 31, and 14 days. Currently I'm tracking my basal temperature to figure out what's going in my body. I hope I don't have any problems with fertility.


----------



## jren

We are waiting until August! We do plan on gender swaying, since my OH really wants to have a boy.


----------



## mummystheword

Congratulations!! &#128522; On topic of the Chinese gender calendar, it was wrong for me, it predicted girl and I have a gorgeous little boy &#128522;


----------



## TNT13

Sorry, I guess I didn't update this forum. I haven't been on in a while. The pregnancy ended up being a chemical. My DH isn't familiar with what those are, or the signs of it etc, so he assumed that it wasn't a "real pregnancy" which made everything much harder to deal with. I've since then decided to hold off on TTC, even with my plans of WTT till August. My DH and I have hit some financial struggles that resulted in us moving in with his parents........fun. NOT! So it's not really a good time to TTC. I've gotten better at it, but recently it's been a little hard being happy for people (my sister) who just had a baby etc. I'm just trying to focus on eating healthy and getting my financials in order. My grandmother also passed away in Oct. whom I was close with so that was hard also. I was finally able to buy a new car, which was on my pre-baby check list, so I guess thats a good things. Any-whooo, thanks for listening (or reading) to me vent.


----------



## Eline

Aww :'( I'm so sorry to hear that! Sending a very big hug your way, TNT. It's sad that your OH wasn't there when you needed him. How are your inlaws? Are they friendly?


----------



## Jaxvipe

I am so sorry to hear about your loss! :hugs: I know all too well about losses. Before getting pg with DD I had 3 MC's. It's a very hard thing to go thru :hugs:


----------



## TNT13

Thanks for your kind words. Ehh, living with the in-laws is "unique" they have their own way of doing things and we do things a little different so there are clashes, but we live like 45 minutes away from where I work, so between driving to work and back and going to the gym, I really dont see much of them till the weekend and then I usually just stay in my room. I don't get to see my DH very often because our schedules are literally opposites so I see him like one full day and half of friday when I get home. It's just been an adjustment.


----------

